# To Deltan, my little prince.



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

I can't actually believe as I'm writing this that he's gone. We were just taking pictures of ourselves on Saturday (me, looking at him... he, showing of as he loved to)! He was so beautiful, coquettish and lovely as always. I was so excited to make him a father! Everything was set and done to make it a wonderful experience. Then he fell sick. Why? I don't understand it and I never will. It was so fast... so sudden and devastating. This is really breaking my heart. It makes me feel somewhat better to know that I did everything for him, always, even in his last hours. He had a wonderful tank, ate many types of food (mosquito larva were his favorites) and I always talked to him (as I do to all my other fish) and told him how wonderful he was. I can assure he was a happy fish...



RIP Deltan... you'll ALWAYS be in my heart and mind.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh, one of my favorites of yours. =[ 
I am so sorry, you are a great betta mommy, and you gave him a great life.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Aw I cant believe he turned so quickly  he was an amazing fish.. RIP Deltan


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm SO sorry. He was so very, very beautiful and sweet.  You did all you could and he knew he was loved, obviously.


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you everybody for your kind words, they mean a lot in this sad time. I really appreciate it.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I am so sorry!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry! He was so pretty.


----------

